# Chickens, any large breeds in phil ?



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

Any members..raising chickens, for meat and eggs ?
I only saw , smaller breeds when i was there .
I had a small hobby game farm, in central Wisconsin .
raised ,,multi breeds of chickens - ducks - geese , peafowl .
anyone have 1st hand advice, for raising chickens in Philippines ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I sampled or raised chickens, ducks and wild turkeys, it was cool at first but the costs really add up the feeds are not cheap and the smell and bugs are pretty gross, I'll leave it at that. Ducks are the worst, the eat allot and require ton of food, so they are feed lake clams to help with the costs but it still adds up, they have regular sized ducks and Peking ducks or larger ducks. Municipality I live in is full of millions of ducks but the price of the meat or whole duck as gone up but not much meat on those bones (ducks are all fat and bones) so we end up buying chicken.

Wild Turkey's are the easiest, but it's best if they are allowed to run around free but they wander so you could lose them to theft, they eat the grass and bugs, if you need to free them or find a way to keep them inside netting they eat allot also. The meat is delicious but the breasts are not big so not much meat on them either.

Large chickens are sold here I don't see them often but they sell those in the stores and some raise them, friend of my wife claims to have the large chicken and also the midget sized chicken.

The best animal to raise in the Philippines would be the Goat, Lamb or similar, the food is free and healthy, I raised goats for 3 years but ran into some envious walls with the in-laws I'll leave it at that but I may give it another shot next year.

I have one Texas rooster and one hen she's currently laying on 9 eggs. If you want to raise chickens you'll need a building made... wood or bamboo will rot in a couple years, basically my message is whatever animal structure you make, make it out of concrete and steel or you'll be building it over and over again, also set the structure out of the wind path of your home...Lol, crazy thing is that the difference in costs between wood and concrete are about the same, concrete goes up fast and lasts, wood takes longe to construct and it doesn't last.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

northwoods said:


> Any members..raising chickens, for meat and eggs ?
> I only saw , smaller breeds when i was there .
> I had a small hobby game farm, in central Wisconsin .
> raised ,,multi breeds of chickens - ducks - geese , peafowl .
> anyone have 1st hand advice, for raising chickens in Philippines ?


i have seen some r.i. reds. my fav tastwise is native chicken . they take little care. in laws have about 100 ducks to eat snails in rice.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Wild chicken*



lefties43332 said:


> i have seen some r.i. reds. my fav tastwise is native chicken . they take little care. in laws have about 100 ducks to eat snails in rice.


These chickens are great for laying eggs in the yard but ugh... they are a little gammie, we usually cook those chicken with Sinagang mix and add lemon grass to mellow it out.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We ordered 12kg of chicken for a party and went out for the day. On arriving home the 12kg of chicken was out front of the house in a cage, three of the biggest chickens I have ever seen. Big white birds. So yes they do have big breeds in the Philippines.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> These chickens are great for laying eggs in the yard but ugh... they are a little gammie, we usually cook those chicken with Sinagang mix and add lemon grass to mellow it out.


i love the taste,no need to mellow them. i really wouldnt call them gamey.


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

My father has a farm full of chicken but he does not breed for meat and eggs but for cockfighting purposes.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*chunky chickens ;*



mcalleyboy said:


> I sampled or raised chickens, ducks and wild turkeys, it was cool at first but the costs really add up the feeds are not cheap and the smell and bugs are pretty gross, I'll leave it at that. Ducks are the worst, the eat allot and require ton of food, so they are feed lake clams to help with the costs but it still adds up, they have regular sized ducks and Peking ducks or larger ducks. Municipality I live in is full of millions of ducks but the price of the meat or whole duck as gone up but not much meat on those bones (ducks are all fat and bones) so we end up buying chicken.
> 
> Wild Turkey's are the easiest, but it's best if they are allowed to run around free but they wander so you could lose them to theft, they eat the grass and bugs, if you need to free them or find a way to keep them inside netting they eat allot also. The meat is delicious but the breasts are not big so not much meat on them either.
> 
> ...


thanks mcalleyboy and to the others .
my fiance , agrees ... goats would be high on basic food group list .
ive never tasted goat .. is it closer to beef or pork or entirely different ?
im not much into beef ,, but do enjoy pork , is a pig cost effective to raise in phil ?
good advice about housing live stock in concrete .


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

northwoods said:


> thanks mcalleyboy and to the others .
> my fiance , agrees ... goats would be high on basic food group list .
> ive never tasted goat .. is it closer to beef or pork or entirely different ?
> im not much into beef ,, but do enjoy pork , is a pig cost effective to raise in phil ?
> good advice about housing live stock in concrete .


i have eaten goat and liked it......


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cost effective animals to raise*



northwoods said:


> thanks mcalleyboy and to the others .
> my fiance , agrees ... goats would be high on basic food group list .
> ive never tasted goat .. is it closer to beef or pork or entirely different ?
> im not much into beef ,, but do enjoy pork , is a pig cost effective to raise in phil ?
> good advice about housing live stock in concrete .


Goat is like beef but delicious, great in stews such as Kalderetta and there's another local stew it's sort of green in color and has a strong odor and flavor from the goat bile it's called "Papaitan" not sure your up for that one but I sure like it. Positive aspects of raising goats or possibly "sheep", they do their duty mainly in the grass, the feeds are free, grass cost nothing you just need a large area or access to a large grassy area and the meat is healthy. The goat or sheep will need housing at nighttime or when it rains.

Raising pigs is even more costly, you'll go through some cash for sure and all that hard work, feeding them, cleaning them, cleaning their living spot it's real labor intensive, you won't want to do this and the pig is all fat, skin and bones, mainly fat and skin...ugh and don't forget the smell, cheaper to buy your pork meat in the store you can choose the choice cuts, not so when you have a whole pig, you are stuck with it. Reason Philippine families raise a pig, it's like a savings account but they constantly put a small amount of money (feeds) into it daily or spend a portion of their day looking for free foods and when they sell the animal it's a chunk of change.

Chickens are labor intensive also and if you don't feed the chicken enough feeds, they'll have a permanent stunted growth same issue with the pig. You'll have to hire somebody to do the labor or have a family member do the dirty work (no savings there sorry) and there go your profits to in-laws and workers, what...a....drag and another stressor to deal with, plus the person hired will steal feeds for their chickens and pigs, Lol sorry but a reality here.


----------

